# Worst Division I Teams



## ScottR

There needs to be a ranking for the worst teams in division I. Here are my ten worst teams.

1. Alcorn St
2. Centenary
3. UMBC
4. Arkansas Pine Bluff
5. SE Missouri St.
6. NC Greensboro
7. Savannah St.
8. Southern
9. Howard
10. Colgate


----------



## kansasalumn

how did you came up with the list? RPI? records?


----------



## ScottR

I looked at the teams with the worst records and then looked at the teams that they lost to and the margin of defeat. Purely unscientific, but I bet I am not too far off. I was tempted to put the whole SWAC on the list.

Looks like someone beat me to the punch and made a listing of 25:

http://hubpages.com/hub/The-Worst-25-NCAA-Basketball-Rankings-Week-121310


----------



## shupioneers1

I'd have to nominate UMBC, Colgate and St. Francis (PA) for the top 3 spots. Granted St. Francis has 2 wins while there are still some winless and 1 win teams out there, St. Francis has 2 wins by a total of 4 points, one of them being Colgate. I'd round out the top 5 with Holy Cross and Savannah state.


----------



## kansasalumn

shupioneers1 said:


> I'd have to nominate UMBC, Colgate and St. Francis (PA) for the top 3 spots. Granted St. Francis has 2 wins while there are still some winless and 1 win teams out there, St. Francis has 2 wins by a total of 4 points, one of them being Colgate. I'd round out the top 5 with Holy Cross and Savannah state.


Holy cross? they were in the nCAAs not too long ago


----------



## shupioneers1

kansasalumn said:


> Holy cross? they were in the nCAAs not too long ago


Holy Cross is awful. 0-8 so far this year after a pretty bad showing record wise last year (not sure exactly what it was something around 11-19). Also, on their 3rd coach in 3 years.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

The correct answer is reverse the SWAC standings.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

According to KenPom your two big omissions would be SIU-Edwardville (3rd worst) and Chicago St (5th worse), and Savannah St is 44th worst.

As for the names of any of those teams, I have no clue.


----------



## ScottR

UMBC and Savannah St are looking pretty bad right now but keep an eye on Centenary, they have lost by 25+ in their last 2 games.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

SIU-E is in way over their head in the big leagues. Heck, they were a moderately successful D-II program. They have as much business in D-I athletics as South Harmon Institute of Technology.


----------



## Nimreitz

Poor Centenary. Most turnovers and worst free throw shooting team in the country. Yikes.


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl

I concur with Pomeroy, Southern is the worst. Oh wait Centenary passed them somehow.

Southern is 344th in offensive efficiency
Southern is 342nd in defensive efficiency

They are in the 300s for each of the 4 factors.


----------



## kansasalumn

Lets put this way Good 150 teams have no business to be D1


----------



## EpicFailGuy

kansasalumn said:


> Lets put this way Good 150 teams have no business to be D1


Edwardsville should have stayed D2...forever.


----------



## Nimreitz

kansasalumn said:


> Lets put this way Good 150 teams have no business to be D1


Most definitely. Basketball loses a lot of money for those schools too and it's not like we're talking about places with highly regarded academics in most cases. Those scholarships could be much better used in other areas of the university.


----------



## shupioneers1

BustedDreams49 said:


> SIU-E is in way over their head in the big leagues. Heck, they were a moderately successful D-II program. They have as much business in D-I athletics as South Harmon Institute of Technology.



Samr with Bryant in the NEC. Jumped the gun way to early. Think Williams college would have been more successful then either of those 2 teams. Same with Cal Poly Pomona in D-2.


----------



## shupioneers1

Nimreitz said:


> Poor Centenary. Most turnovers and worst free throw shooting team in the country. Yikes.


Isn't Centenary in the process of dropping back to division 3?? I know New Orleans is, and I thought Centenary was in the same reclassification phase.


----------

